# Internal Cable Routing Q



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I have an '05 555. The rear brake has internal cable routing along the top tube. Does that require full length housing? I was expecting to find some stops when the cables entered the frame. 

Anyway, got it built up with the exception of the rear brake and took a quick spin around the block... amazing difference from the CAAD5. Will post pics and a full ride report once I get it completed and a proper shakedown.


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*X2 in a big way!!!*

If someone has a solution, PLEASE email it to pitt83 at yahoo dot com ! I went with Nokians. I had to house the whole section inside the TT and it rattles like crazy when I ride! I'd keep the Nokians for performance, bling and weight, but am ready to strip them and go back to Shimano just because of this rattle!


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

I ran Shimano Dura-Ace housing throughout the length of the top tube. It might be slightly heavier, but full-length housing does keep the sweat and grit out so braking stays smooth.


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Help us Chas!*

Bump! Do you have another cable insert ferrule which has a stop allowing only cable and no need for the housing? Again, with Nokians, it's expensive to add the housing length and it rattles.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

pitt83 said:


> Bump! Do you have another cable insert ferrule which has a stop allowing only cable and no need for the housing? Again, with Nokians, it's expensive to add the housing length and it rattles.


I know this probably isn't the answer you're looking for, but the only way we've figured out to prevent Nokians from rattling in the rear brake guide is to not run Nokians for the rear brake. One of the guys here installed them when he first got his 595 and swapped them out a couple days later for standard housing. Unfortunately, we don't have any inserts to add a cable stop at this time.

*[email protected]*


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

chas said:


> I know this probably isn't the answer you're looking for, but the only way we've figured out to prevent Nokians from rattling in the rear brake guide is to not run Nokians for the rear brake. One of the guys here installed them when he first got his 595 and swapped them out a couple days later for standard housing. Unfortunately, we don't have any inserts to add a cable stop at this time.
> 
> *[email protected]*


I thought that was the answer and thanks for the reply, but BOO! All you'd need is a different sleeve for the cable entrance and exit. Would work with any housing. When you talk about DA plastic housing, it's a few grams and maybe $1 cost. But Nokians cost me a good sum of money and rattle like crazy on the road.

Oh well, I switch them to my cross bike when I rebuild my fleet next winter. Ride hard for now!


----------

